# Load of Buckeye Burls



## woodwinch (Mar 20, 2013)

[attachment=20935] 4th load of Buckeye burls

I have posted 3 blocks at this time in Wood for Sale


----------



## BurlsorBust (Mar 20, 2013)

Beautiful burls and quite a load! Love the look of buckeye, hate working with it.


----------

